# Please keep praying for Cassaundra



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Rough morning. Doubled over in pain. Her kidneys and liver are swollen badly and she's in a lot of pain. Doc says red blood cell count is very low and white count is high. Haven't seen her like this in a very long time. I just know something is gonna give but right now it's real scary! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I will keep praying for her. Take Care, CF?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Will continue. Does she have a Dr's appt today?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Prayers sent Guy.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Petitions being made. Thanks!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Nossir*

Yesterday. This "no insurance" stuff puts her in a category where they basically just stabilize her the best they can and send her home. We're waiting on test results again! Guy


bill said:


> Will continue. Does she have a Dr's appt today?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I will be praying for cassaundra to get well.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Prayer sent.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*Continued prayers for you both!*


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

guy, i am praying for you both. hang in there.

trudy


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Prayers sent here too !!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Lord, Heavenly Father, Touch Cassaundra In A Mighty Way In The Name Of Jesus. We Praise You And Await For You To Move On Her. Be With The Drs And The Physicians And Use Them As Your Tools, Having Them Know That You Are The Healer. Thank You Abba, In Jesus Name, Amen


----------



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

Prayers are on the way for all of you!

Meow


----------



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

Our Heartfelt Prayers go out to you and yours.......


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Guy,

Did they give her antibiotics for the white blood cell count?

Heavenly Father,

In the name of Jesus, I ask you to touch Cassaundra with your healing power. Annoint her with your Holy Spirit. Wrap her in your love, and whisper words of comfort to her. Ease her pain, and let your healing power flow through her to reduce the white blood cell count to normal. Lift her up whole and healthy, and praising your name for her deliverance.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hang in there, Guy. Prayers going up.
Bob


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ya'll are still in 'em.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers sent. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help

Derek


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*She's at the Med center again*

They shot her up with antibiotics and wrote her a script for some kind of exotic antibiotics. I should be able to get those tomorrow. Thanks for the prayers folks. Please keep em coming. This is kinda scary. Tight lines, Guy


Mrs Backlasher said:


> Guy,
> 
> Did they give her antibiotics for the white blood cell count?
> 
> ...


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

We are believing and knowing that this will pass. Keep your strong faith "Hooked Up"
Those guardian and warring Angels are all around you and your family, and I just know the Lord is working. Bless you, and if you need anything you can call us.
Laura & Tom Howell 832-971-8997


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Well*

It's daily I/V antibiotics for now. They haven't figured out which oral meds will work. She had a bout with MRSA awhile back and that makes it a little trickier. The I/V stuff seems to be helping a bit. Actually saw a smile last night. Thanks for all of the prayers and kind words. I really appreciate it! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Well?*

She has that intestinal bug that's going around now. Not good. They're giving her fluids by I/V and antibiotics have to be put on hold! Throwing up $100 pills doesn't help and dehydration is a major concern. This is scary but I know God has our backs! Thanks for the prayers and please continue to pray for her?! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying for you both right now Guy.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers going up. Keep us posted and let us know if you need anything.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way Guy...Please keep us posted.


----------

